# Tabellenlayout



## blubbandi (7. November 2003)

Hi ihr fleissigen Helferlein!
Ich stehe nun vor einem neuen Problem!
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Also: Ich habe zur Übersicht mal einen kleinen "bauplan" fürs Layout meiner Homepage gezeichnet den ihr euch hier ansehen könnt:http://www.my-andi.de/andi/plzhelp.gif 

Ich habe nun ein Problem da ich nicht weiss wie ich die Tabellen so codiere das das Layout meiner Page genauso wie auf meiner Zeichnung aussieht.
Könnte mir einer helfen und mir den dazugehörigen Code schreiben denn ich werde nicht ganz schlau draus wie man das macht.

Die Kästchen sind falls ihr es noch nicht erkannt habt Tabellen die ich dann einfach mit einem Hintergrund ausfüllen werde, die schwarzen Linien sollen später nicht zusehen sein (boder="0" ich weiss), die linien sind nur zur Übersicht.
In dem Main Teil kommt dann halt de Text der jeweiligen Seite rein. Wird er länger so vergrössert sich auch die Main Tabelle ich will aber das sich dann die beiden Tabellen "lmainmenu" und "rmainmenu" nach unten hin mitverlängern nicht aber "lefttopmenu" und "righttopmenu".

Falls ihr immernoch net wisst was ich meine mir aber vllt. helfen könnt dann schreibt genauer was ihr nicht versteht denn ich brauche drignend eure Hilfe!
Ich zähl auf Euch!


----------



## rauchi (7. November 2003)

Also coden darsft du es dir selber! ich verrate dir nur einen Trick dafür ;-)

also......

mach eine Tabelle mit 3 Spalten (und nur einer Zeile)
in die erste dieser Spalten gibst du eine neue Tabelle, die aus 1Spalte und 3 Zeilen besteht (dies ist der linke Teil)
in die Zweite kommt eine Tabelle mit 4Zeilen (Mitte)
und in die dritte spalte.....

BTW: ich empfehle dir selfhtml zu lesen, sonst wirst du bald beim nächsten Problem hängen und es nicht selber lösen können

Also viel spaß beim Programmieren & Lesen


----------



## Razorhawk (8. November 2003)

ich gebe dir eine billig vorlage mit der du weiterarbeiten kannst.
Auch wenn ich sie dir gebe wirst du dich damit auseinandersetzen müssen da du sie ja wieterverarbeiten musst!

hier der code für die tabelle


```
<html>
<head>
<title></title>
<meta name="author" content="Administrator">
<meta name="generator" content="Ulli Meybohms HTML EDITOR">
</head>
<body topmargin="0" leftmargin="0" text="#000000" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="#FF0000">
<table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%" height="100%" border="1">
<tr valign="middle" align="center">
 <td width="150" rowspan="2">lefttopmenu</td>
 <td height="80">Banner</td>
 <td width="100" rowspan="2">righttopmenu</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="middle" align="center">
 <td height="30">Navileiste</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="middle" align="center">
 <td width="150" rowspan="2">lnmainmenu</td>
 <td>
  Meinmenu
  <p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p>
  <p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p>
  <p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p>
  <p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p>
  <p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p>
  <p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p>
  <p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p><p>&nbsp;</p>
 </td>
 <td width="100" rowspan="2">rnmainmenu</td>
</tr>
<tr valign="middle" align="center">
 <td height="150" rowspan="2">
 Copyright
 </td>
</tr>
<tr valign="middle" align="center">
 <td height="80" width="150">leftendmenu</td>
 <td height="80" width="100">rightendmenu</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## blubbandi (8. November 2003)

vielen Dank!
Ich werd ansonsten einfach rumprobieren.
Ich kenn mich natürlich schon mit Tabellen aus aber irgendwie hat das nicht so richtig geklappt wie ich wollte aber ma schaun!


----------

